# Soft Water with High PH and Alkalinity



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

I installed a water softener about 6 months ago and just noticed that my aquarium water has the following readings:

15 GH ppm (total hardness)

300 KH ppm (total alkalinity)

8.2 PH

Is there anyway to bring the PH and alkalinity down a bit? I heard that this can be more difficult than if you water is naturally soft due to the water softener. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

How many drops is your kH and why do you want to lower your pH?


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't quite follow. I do not put any drops for Kh. Those ad readings from my water test kit. I want to lower my PH because some of my fish prefer a lower PH and just want to prevent future deaths.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You aren't using an API Master Liquid Test Kit? Leaving your levels as is will do less harm than trying to altar them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

high pH is due to co2. So if the pH is high only because of low co2 that would not cause any problems for any fish. In fact it is actually very healthy.

High pH with 4 dkh alk is very common on my planted tanks. Yet tetras and other fish "requiring" soft water live for years and years.



my .02


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just had my guppy and my African leopard fish die and decided to lower the PH by slowly adding bottled spring water so I can get to a 50 50 ratio.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Bottled spring water has a low pH but is very very hard. The pH, GH and KH are very likely not what killed your guppy. I kept an african leopard fish for months in my water which is 
pH 8.4
gh and kh 14-16
My water is hard and it had no adverse effects. I rehomed him because of how fast he was growing. Guppies are hardy and will accept all water parameters so I think something else is going on. Is your tank cycled? How large is it? How did you cycle it? How often and how large are you doing water changes?


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

I actually have another African leopard fish and he turns 1 year tomorrow so I think he may have adjusted to the water already compared to the other one that died as i only had him for a week. Water is cycled as I have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and like .5 ppm nitrate. I change my water every other week at around a 33 percent water change. It is a 15 gallon tank as I also have two Kuhli loaches and have had them for 6 months. To add from before, my readings are from an api master kit.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

African leopard fish need at least a 55 gallon, they get 6" long! Kuhlis are schooling fish and you need 6 or more for them to be happy. How about adopting out your remaining leopard fish, getting four more Kuhlis and a few guppies?


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Good Morning Flint:
Why does a six inch length fish require such a large size tank? I expect the first response that comes to mind is stunted growth. The concept of stunted is not necessarily a negative proposition, one definition of stunted is small, little. I do not see any disadvantage in having a small size. A fish being small will not imply that a small critter will have less color or activity or experience a less satisfying life experience than a full sized representation of the same species of water critter. Another definition of stunted growth is dwarf and some of the stunted (dwarf) fish are very desirable to us fish keepers
One very important consideration is what affect a six inch fish will have on the biological process occurring in the aquarium. Will a larger tank have a larger and more efficient bio-filter processing biological waste than a smaller tank with the same six inch fish? 
One other consideration maybe useful is the conception of space to move. In a fifteen gallon tank with three six inch fish each water critter will have about five gallon of water for personal space. Five gallons of water seems to me a significant volume of water space for a six inch fish to experience a satisfactory and fulfilled life. 

pop


----------

